# high Potassium



## hog (Jan 18, 2007)

I recently went for a physical. My Blood work came back with a high potassium level. Would the protein supplement or creatine I'm taking cause this?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2007)

You may want to post this in the "general health and awarness" section.  That is a good question and I do not know the answer but I bet someone here does.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2007)

hog welcome to IM! 

not thinking whey and creatine would affect potassium levels, did your doc have an answer/opinion?


----------



## Spud (Jan 19, 2007)

Maybe you eat too many bananas?

Is an elevated level of potassium bad or is it negligible?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

Elevated Potassium levels can be the result of many problems.  Please consult your doctor.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

Spud said:


> Maybe you eat too many bananas?
> 
> Is an elevated level of potassium bad or is it negligible?



It can be very serious.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes it can be very serious. I am actually taking a drug for high blood pressure and it increases potassium. Before it always run on the low side. I have to monitor my blood. Are you taking any drugs like this?


----------



## hog (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replys to my question. 

I am not on any medication that would effect my potassium levels. 

My MD sent me to have blood drawn again on Friday to see if the results are the same.

Apparently, it is possible that the act of withdrawing blood can alter the blood in such a way that it gives a high potassium level when tested. I guess you might say it could result in a "false positive". At this point that is what I'm hoping. 

I will post the results of Fridays test. 

I have not had a conversation with my MD about the Protein supplement or Creatine that I take but in doing a little research myself I'm hard pressed to think that either supplement is causing this problem. 

Once again, thank you for your posts.


----------



## hog (Jan 26, 2007)

*Problem solved*

2nd blood test came back normal

Thanks again for the replys


----------

